# help joining ttoc?



## Mr Tickle (Dec 20, 2008)

decided to join the TTOC & just gone through the procedure, auto selects united states, no uk option? when I go to pay its not accepting my zipcode ( put my postcode in) ? I've had a few beers this afternoon so maybe i'm missing something? please help!
Mr Tickle


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi

Just wondering where it's selecting United States? I've just checked through it and can't see it doing it.

I know there is no United Kingdom option, but there are England, Scotland and Wales listed.


----------



## Mr Tickle (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi Nem, thanks for your reply. The problem wasn't with the ttoc registration, I found England on that. I was trying to make payment with my credit card but no option for England ( so I thought ). Been back & had another look & found the United Kingdom, all other countries were listed in alphabetical order except the UK ? that was at the top of the list . probably would have noticed if I had been sober  Anyway job done now & waiting for my membership pack  thanks again
Mr Tickle


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I see you used two email addresses , can you pm me with the account you want to keep.


----------

